# Jeśli sytuacja się powtórzy, nie zawaham się wyrzucić Cie



## pachnidlo

Cześć. Jestem w trakcie pisania opowiadania po angielsku, i utknęłam w martwym punkcie na takim zdaniu: *Jeśli sytuacja się powtórzy, nie zawaham się wyrzucić Cię ze szkoły / nie będę miał skrupułów wyrzucić cię ze szkoła.* Słowa te wypowiada dyrektor do ucznia, który zachowywał się nagannie przez jakiś czas.


----------



## dreamlike

Najpewniej napisałbym: 

*(1) If this happens again, I would have no qualms about expelling you (from the school). 

*lub

*(2) If this happens again, I would not hesitate to expel you (from the school).

*"From the school" możesz z powodzeniem pominąć, bo zawiera się to już w "expel".


----------



## LilianaB

I like the second option more. The first one might be too stilted. I would say: If this happens again, I will not hesitate or think twice and expel you from our school. You have wrong conditional tenses in your sentences, by the way.


----------



## dreamlike

The expression "have no qualms about doing something" might strike you as stilted, but from my experience, it's very common. What do you mean by wrong conditional tenses and what are you referring to?


----------



## NotNow

Another possibility is:_If the situation repeats itself, I will not hesitate to expel you from the school._


----------



## LilianaB

The sentences should be in the First Conditional.


----------



## majlo

Dreamlike, it should be "will", not "would".

I'd say: "If this happens again, I will not hesitate to expel you from the school."


----------



## dreamlike

How careless of me! You're right with your corrections.


----------

